# banding gone bad?



## Eliza (Sep 19, 2010)

My wethers were banded by the breeder - their first time.  I have one wether who tries to mount his brother with a full erection, and he has one well defined "lump" that could be a testicle.  Is this possible???


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 19, 2010)

It sure could be a testicle once and awhile you think you have 2 there and there is only one. I would reomend that you have a vet basically "cut" the wether most of the time there is not enough skin left there to band again. But check for yourself first make sure it is a testicle not just an abcess. Most of the time an abcess will be more round like a ball and a testicle will be longer more like abean shape. As far as the riding they do that as a dominance thing its annoying but that's about it. Hope that helps.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 19, 2010)

It definitely sounds like he could have a testicle left.  Be careful if you have him with any ewes, because he could still be fertile.


----------



## Eliza (Dec 4, 2010)

UPDATE!

The banding was a NO GO!  My poor Bertie - WHAT a fiasco.  My vet was very unhappy with the banding job and complained that she could send her kids to college with the banding corrections she's had to do.  It was a mess, tennis-ball sized hole.  5 days of antibiotics and anti tetnus vac.  The interesting thing was that Bertie's brother Sid stayed either at Bertie's nose while he was down, or right at the vet's elbow watching intently!  When the vet got up to get something, Sid sniffed the incision then ran after the vet and got her "boom" in the butt. Then he ran back to his post to supervise the proceedings.  He has been protective of Bertie ever since, just making sure that he is always between Bertie and you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry that you had to experience a bad banding. Hopefully your little guy will heal up just fine and all will be ok.


----------

